# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  La musique francaise

## Артемида

Salut tout le monde  ::   
J'aime la langue francais beaucoup mais maintenant je n'ai pas de la possibilit&eacute; de l'ecouter, c'est pourquoi je voudrais connaitre quelques grouppes ou les chanteurs (chanteuses) - je connais seulement Patricia Kaas et Milene Farmer, pourriez-vous me recommander quelque chose?
J'ecoute le rock mais tout les conseils sont beinvenu  ::   
Артемида  ::

----------


## joysof

Во Франции нет ни одной интересной группы. Серьезно.

----------


## Артемида

не может быть....есть какие-нибудь рок-группы?

----------


## astarz41

I understood everything that you wrote in French....yay!   ::   I must have learned something! 
But back to the topic, I don't know any good French rock bands either.   ::   All I know are some oldies like Joe Dassin and Charles Aznavour. Or wait then there's In-Grid but you probably know about her already (and isn't she actually Italian?)

----------


## майк

> не может быть....

 Je ne sais pas   ::   Peut

----------


## Артемида

Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses  ::   ::   ::    

> Vois > http://www.metalorgie.com/groupes/silmarils.php

 c'est Cool!!! Mais ou puis-je ecouter les mp3? 
Maintenenat au moins je connais les noms de quelques grouppes  ::  
In-grid...oui j'ai entendu sa chanson stupide....  ::

----------

try Air, Sebastian Telier and Low Vibes, of course, St.Germain  ::   ::

----------


## TexasMark

Moi, j'aime beaucoup la chanteuse fran

----------


## TexasMark

. . . et un'autre . . .  
Les Nubians.   http://www.lesnubians.com/nubiansfr.html 
Really cool band.  Check audio section for samples.  Excellente.

----------


## tien'_ot_dyerev'yev

Salut, je te conseille le groupe La Tordue. 
Voici un petit site sur eux : http://latordue.lvdtime.com/ 
Et le texte d'une de leurs chansons. 
La lune 
tu as l'

----------

Pour faire changement, tu pourrais

----------


## Артемида

Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses!  ::  Maintenant au moins je sais quelle musique je doit chercher, j'ai l'intension de la chercher a Moscou (j'espere que je la trouverai) il y a quelques places ou on peut acheter la musique de tout le monde - et je suis assure que celle francaise occupe l'une de les plus dignes places  ::   
Et j'ai la question de la musique quebequoise: connaissez-vous le chanteur Bruno Pelletier? Est-it populaire? Je pense qu'il a une voix exceptionement  ::

----------


## Ludovic

> Merci beaucoup pour vos reponses!  Maintenant au moins je sais quelle musique je doit chercher, j'ai l'intension de la chercher a Moscou (j'espere que je la trouverai) il y a quelques places ou on peut acheter la musique de tout le monde - et je suis assure que celle francaise occupe l'une de les plus dignes places   
> Et j'ai la question de la musique quebequoise: connaissez-vous le chanteur Bruno Pelletier? Est-it populaire? Je pense qu'il a une voix exceptionement

 Salut,  
Personnellement, je ne connais pas Bruno Pelletier.
N

----------


## brett

Bien sur, tu doit connaitre d'Edith Piaf, *Artyemda*, n'est-ce pas? Mais, peut-etre tu veux la musique moderne.  ::   Si que tu aime les artistes anciennes aussi, Edith Piaf est la premiere chanteuse francaise que tu dois ecouter. Une groupe moderne tres chic!, Paris Combo sont tres populaire autour du monde. 
Je voudrais poser une question de quelqu'un. Le chanson traditionel celebre 'Les Yeux Noirs', dit mots a mots 'Black Eyes', pas 'Dark Eyes'. Est-que c'est d'habitude dire que quelqu'un qui a les yeux fonce a 'les yeux noirs'? Si que c'est vrai, comment dit on que quelqu'un a un oeil contrussione? N'est-ce pas comme en anglais "they have a black eye", non? Comment dit-on les deux sentiments en francais?

----------


## майк

Je ne connais pas la chanson 'Les Yeux Noirs'.   

> Est-que c'est d'habitude dire que quelqu'un qui a les yeux fonce a 'les yeux noirs'?

 Je pense que tu aurais d

----------


## babotchka

[quote=майк]Je ne connais pas la chanson 'Les Yeux Noirs'.   

> Est-que c'est d'habitude dire que quelqu'un qui a les yeux fonce a 'les yeux noirs'?

 Je pense que tu aurais d

----------


## майк

[quote=babotchka]On ne dit pas plut

----------


## Артемида

> Salut,  
> Personnellement, je ne connais pas Bruno Pelletier.
> N&eacute;anmoins, &eacute;tant fran&ccedil;ais, je peux te citer quelques artistes francophones qui m&eacute;ritent, &agrave; mon avis, d'&ecirc;tre d&eacute;couverts.  Voici d'anciens artistes, morts pour certains :
> Charles Aznavour, Georges Brassens, L&eacute;o Ferr&eacute;, Joe Dassin, Michel Berger, Jacques Brel, Daniel Balavoine, Michel Sardou  D'autres plus r&eacute;cents : Francis Cabrel, William Sheller, Alain Souchon, Jean-Jacques Goldman, Bernard Lavilliers, Julien Clerc, Johnny Hallyday, G&eacute;rard Manset  Et enfin, d'autres d&eacute;couverts plus r&eacute;cemment :
> Garou, Calogero, Lara Fabian, Julie Zenatti, Keren Ann, Corneille Mano Solo, Natalie Cardone, ,  H&eacute;l&egrave;ne S&eacute;gara, Jenifer, Vincent Delerm, Thomas Fersen, Damien Saez, Wallen, Leslie, Assia
> Voil&agrave;, j'esp&egrave;re que tu trouveras de quoi satisfaire ta curiosit&eacute;. A bient&ocirc;t peut-&ecirc;tre. [/url]

 salut Ludovic!
Charle Aznavour et Joe Dassin sont bien connus &agrave; Russie, mais tout les autres ne sont que les noms qui ne signifient rien... 
J'ai achet&eacute; le CD Французские хиты 2002  ::   je suis curieuse si Alizee, David Charvet, Kelly Joice, Marie Carmen etc. sont populaires et si les Fran&ccedil;ais aiment Mylene Farmer et Patricia Kaas (elle sont fameuses en Russie).
Et y-a-t-il bons rock-groupes? (comme U2 ou avec le style semblable) 
Merci  ::

----------


## Niamh

Bonsoir a tous! {desole, mais je ne sais pas ou sont les cles pour des accents}
Mon groupe francophone prefere est Noir Desir, je crois que sa musique est comme The Doors mais en francais. Aussi, il y a maintenant l'histoir tres connu en France au sujet de Bertrand Cantat {le chef chanteur et ecrivan} qui a tue sa femme, {de la famille du cinema francais} Marie Trintignant, en Lithuanie. Je pense son album Des Armes Des Figures est mieux.

----------


## brett

Je se checherai Noir Desir; parce que je suis un grand partisan de The Doors. Je chant et fais du piano des chanson de The Doors. Et maintenent, aussi j'essaye faire de drums aux cd's.
Cet histoire de qu'est que tu dit, il a un air laid!  ::   
En regard les claviers fran

----------


## Niamh

J'adore The Doors! Quel est ton chanson prefere?? Pour moi, j'aime Strange Days le mieux. La musique de Noir Desir est vraiment comme The Doors et Cantat aussi lit ses poemes. Merci pour ton conseil au sujet de les claviers francaises =)

----------


## brett

A la fois quand est-ce que The Doors avais mis a la public la disque Strange Days, la chanson "Strange Days" etais

----------


## Niamh

> "People Are Strange" a toujour ma parole pr&eacute;fer&eacute;. C'est peut-&ecirc;tre de seul parole que fais le sens .

 lol ouais, mais pour quelqu'un qui a passe sa vie bourre, les paroles n'etaient pas merde!

----------


## brett

Qu'est-ce qu'est tes moins pr

----------


## майк

> Bonsoir a tous! {desole, mais je ne sais pas ou sont les cles pour des accents}

 http://www.sonoma.edu/forlang/lc2/accents.pdf

----------


## Николай

Mon favirote la bande francaise est Kyo. C'est tres bon. Mon francais est mauvais.

----------


## Niamh

> Qu'est-ce qu'est tes moins pr&eacute;fer&eacute;s chansons? Je pense que "Do It" est leur plus grand erreur. En particulier les paroles. Je n'aime pas "Runnin' Blue". Il avais la potential, oui. Mais le chantant de Krieger est trop ridicule pour moi. Je ne le trouve pas amusant, juste aga&ccedil;ant.   Je trouve "You Make Me real" &ecirc;tre trop ordinaire. Et "My Wild Love" ne fait pas aucun pour moi. Et en concert demi de leur travail est magnifique, mais l'autre demi est plutot mauvais. 
> Ecoute-toi la musique traditionel d'Irlande. Lit-toi les paroles en Irlandaise. Je voudrais faire &ccedil;a, parce que j'&eacute;coute des belles chansons Gaelic et Celtic, parmi des autres styles. Ou peut-&ecirc;tre tu n'est pas interes&eacute; parce que tu a &eacute;t&eacute; entour&eacute; par les bag-pipes et violins toute de ta vie?
> My theory as to why the highlands of Scotland are so barron of wild-life is because of the bag-pipers.  So all the animals moved to other countries to be out of earshot.  
> I do actually like the highland bag-pipes, but only if they're played slowly and romanically. I don't like the reels and military application. I'm not a fan of jigs and reels. The ballads are what I like.

 Mes moins preferes chansons sont L.A.Woman et Roadhouse Blues. Il n'y a pas une raison plus que ils me disent rien! Les chansons que tu as dit, je pense qu'ils ne sont pas leurs mieux.
Je n'ecoute pas la musique traditionel d'Irlande- elle m'enerve! Nous avons "ceilis" et les chansons la sont presques les memes, et vraiment, pas interesant. Notre musique celtique moderne est tres cool {par exemple les chansons de Riverdance}. Et non, je n'ai entendu pas beaucoup de bagpipes dans ma vie- seulement a Saint Patrick's Day! Je les aime aussi ohh ohh ca me souvien! As tu vu "So I Married An Axemurderer"???!!!  You're theory bout the barrens has some strength!!

----------


## Zhenya

J'etais en Irlande pendant Saint Patrick's Day, c'etais bon. Et je trouve que Dublin etais formidable, une tr

----------


## Niamh

> J'etais en Irlande pendant Saint Patrick's Day, c'etais bon. Et je trouve que Dublin etais formidable, une tr&egrave;s belle ville, avec une particulier ambiance!

 Le dernier Paddy's Day? Cool   ::  Mais je ne trouve pas Dublin formidable...et cette ambiance est perdu plus chaque nuit...

----------


## Zhenya

> Mais je ne trouve pas Dublin formidable...et cette ambiance est perdu plus chaque nuit...

 oh, pourquoi? Je suppose que j'ai trouv

----------


## Niamh

> Mais je ne trouve pas Dublin formidable...et cette ambiance est perdu plus chaque nuit...
> 			
> 		  oh, pourquoi? Je suppose que j'ai trouv&eacute; l'ambiance de Dublin, diff&eacute;rent et exotic dans un positif mani&egrave;re...Tu habit &agrave; Dublin maintenant, Niamh?

 Ouais j'habite a Dublin, dans une banlieue a cote de la cite. Je pense je ne l'aime pas parce que je le connais trop bien. Il n'y a rien qui se passer ici que feras un surpris pour moi! J'aime beaucoup de choses en Irlande et a Dublin, mais il y a beaucoup plus voir dans le pays plus que Dublin.... Ou etais toi ici??  =))

----------


## Zhenya

D'accords je comprends, naturellement pour moi il y a beacoups des secrets de Dublin que je n'ai pas vu. Quand J'etais

----------


## Niamh

> D'accords je comprends, naturellement pour moi il y a beacoups des secrets de Dublin que je n'ai pas vu. Quand J'etais &agrave; Dublin, je habitai dans le "temple bar" disctrict. J'aime beacoup l'aire entre O'Connel street et St Stephens Green...mais aussi autre choses et je voudrais be 
> Quelle pays voudrais(ez)-vous visiter? (J'applique "vous" parceque vous &ecirc;tes Une dame  )

 Temple Bar!! Cool!! Je vais la presque chaque week-end {il y a toujours les hommes qui vient de le UK hehehehe  :: }. Quelle etait ton pub favouri? O'Connell St est pas mal mais trop sale! J'ai eu un surprise quand j'ai lu que tu l'aime!
Je voudrais visiter l'Ecosse {j'espere aller la en mars}, presque toute de l'Europe de Sud et le Nord d'Afrique. Ou as tu visite et voudras visiter ?? 
Aussi, j'ai 17, tu peux applique "tu" et je ne le trouverai malpoli- je suis jeune fille quoi!

----------


## Zhenya

> il y a toujours les hommes qui vient de le UK hehehehe

  Aha, les hommes craign

----------


## Niamh

> il y a toujours les hommes qui vient de le UK hehehehe
> 			
> 		   Aha, les hommes craign&icirc;mes hah!
> Mon pub favorit...hm...naturellement, je ne rappelle pas le nom (pas apr&egrave;s mon visite, puisque des raisons &eacute;vident  ) mais j'ai jouiss&eacute; tout plein, essentiellement dans le Temple Bar, et l'alentours. Aussi j'aim&eacute; beaucoups des alentours de O'Connel street (nice beer Guinness - floating bread  ) (Is that old begger still there   ), et biens&ucirc;r la fleuve Liffey (right?) avec ses ponts.
> Alors, j'ai visit&eacute; beaucoups des pays dans l'europe, (Russie, biens&ucirc;r, et  la Finland, la Su&egrave;de, la Norweige, le Denmark, l'allmagne, la france, l'Italie l'Espagne et anglettere et Irlande et nombreux plus...)Mais il y a naturellement toujours des pays quelles on voudrai visiter plus. (If that meaning makes sense!) J'ai 19 ans, mais d'accords, je ne vais pas appeller toi "Vous".

 Je suis ochen desole je n'ai pas repondu- putain lycee et mon ordinateur est presque toujours en panne. Alorrrrrrs =) Est ce que tu peux me dire des choses au sujet de toi? Tu m'interesse =) Poka!

----------


## Zhenya

Pas un problem! Ochen' priyatnyj que te voir de nouveau!   ::     

> Est ce que tu peux me dire des choses au sujet de toi?

 Had some trouble understanding what you meant in this sentence.   ::  
to tell you subjects that interest me?     

> Tu m'interesse =) Poka!

 r

----------


## майк

> Est ce que tu peux me dire des choses au sujet de toi?

 Peut-tu me dire quelque chose de toi? 
(Можешь ли ты говорить мне кое-что о тебе?)

----------


## Zhenya

> Peut-tu me dire quelque chose de toi?  
> (Можешь ли ты говорить мне кое-что о тебе?)

 Yes I realised after a while   ::  Thanks anyway!

----------


## waxwing

Zhenya, "d'accord". But hey, I like this thread  ::

----------


## Niamh

> Pas un problem! Ochen' priyatnyj que te voir de nouveau!       
> 			
> 				Tu m'interesse =) Poka!
> 			
> 		  r&eacute;ciproque!

 Merci =) Alors, as tu une photo?? Tu as vu la mienne!

----------


## Zhenya

je ne pense pas....  ::

----------


## Niamh

> je ne pense pas....

 C'est pas grave =) Alors, tu habites ou? Quelles sont tes passe temps favoris?

----------


## Zhenya

D'accord, je suis

----------


## TATY

Ce pas ma faute. Et quand je donne ma langue aux chats je vois les autres.

----------


## Niamh

> Ce pas ma faute. Et quand je donne ma langue aux chats je vois les autres.

 Lo! Li! Ta!

----------

OK, Ce n'est pas dans mon genre de vous dire d'allez downloader des chansons sur internet, mais dans le cas pr

----------

J'ai oubli

----------


## Niamh

> Voici donc le groupe :   Capitaine R&eacute;volte.
> La majorit&eacute; de leur chanson me plait donc je ne vous en conseil pas en particulier, d&eacute;couvrez les tous! 
> (Si quelqu'un connait o&ugrave; apr&egrave;s &eacute;coute vous aimez/pas aimez, dites moi le!)

 J'ai telecharge{downloaded} son chanson "Ca fait rire les oiseaux". C'est pas mal! Merci bien pour tes conseilles- je vais telecharger plus =)

----------


## LilythOvidius

> J « I have a ‘black eye’ ». Et, en France, on va dire, « J’ai un œil ‘au bord noir’ ».

 au beurre noir; pas au bord noir  :P

----------

